# refurbished tivos and mini at woot



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

woot has some good deals on refurbished tivos today. they have a refurbished mini for $99.99 plus $5 shipping

http://www.woot.com/plus/tivo-systems-for-your-viewing-pleasure


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I picked up a mini.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

first gen mini. I would pay extra for 2nd gen for matching remote for my romaio and faster chip. I wish these were 2nd gen, I would buy 3 of them at this price.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You realize, there is no second gen out there. They just changed the remote.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> You realize, there is no second gen out there. They just changed the remote.


Not correct. Old model is 92000, new model is 93000. To power the RF Roamio remote requires new guts to support RF (which were on display at the FCC last fall). Along with those new guts, Sam Biller has done some testing and sees improved performance, so there could be a memory boost (more? faster?) or improved processor. My TiVo Mini 2 is also like .3 ounces lighter than my TiVo Mini 1s and has a better fitting power cord/plug, for whatever that's worth.

Having said that, Amazon is selling the 1st gen mini for $114.88 - it's new not refurb and ships free, and surely faster than Woot. I'd go with Amazon. Actually, I'd go with Amazon if considering the second gen TiVo Mini too - it's a few bucks cheaper than TiVo.com, also ships free and fast.

http://www.amazon.com/s/url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tivo+mini


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I wonder where he got the idea that all they changed was the remote.....


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's just a matter of perspective. But for the RF remote and (I think) faster storage, it's otherwise a cross-grade. It's like a Mini 1.5.


----------



## Caris (Feb 27, 2004)

Does the Woot deal for the Mini come with Lifetime? I couldn't tell. Tivo has the mini with lifetime for $149. right now. Isn't that a better deal?

I am considering picking up one more mini and I'm trying to decide. Leaning toward the Tivo site with Lifetime.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I wonder where he got the idea that all they changed was the remote.....





BigJimOutlaw said:


> It's just a matter of perspective. But for the RF remote and (I think) faster storage, it's otherwise a cross-grade. It's like a Mini 1.5.


When I originally blogged the "new" Mini, all we knew for sure was that an RF remote was included and the lack of info was compounded by both a contact in the Marketing department and Customer Support staff knowing nothing of a new Mini at launch (which is pretty ridiculous when you consider they only sell a handful of products - but I guess par for the course given similar, early Roamio OTA miscommunication).

Fortunately, we now have confirmation that there's more to it than the remote. But, yeah, there's some semantics at play given the minor changes and same enclosure. It's a "new" model, but is it significant enough to matter? For the same money, you'd obviously take the new one. For 1/3rd less, maybe not. I'm reluctant to buy refurbs that include remotes or gaming controllers given some prior experiences (with companies other than TiVo).



Caris said:


> Does the Woot deal for the Mini come with Lifetime? I couldn't tell. Tivo has the mini with lifetime for $149. right now. Isn't that a better deal?


All TiVo Minis purchased by early May should include Lifetime, irrespective of merchant. Will be interesting to see if they extend the promo again or do something different.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davezatz said:


> .........  All TiVo Minis purchased by early May should include Lifetime, irrespective of merchant. Will be interesting to see if they extend the promo again or do something different.


Slight correction........."All TiVo Minis purchased *and activated* by early May [remove]should[/remove] include Lifetime"


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Slight correction........."All TiVo Minis purchased *and activated* by early May


Yeah, I just got online specifically to amend that earlier statement (and to avoid snow shoveling). Thanks!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

davezatz said:


> I'd go with Amazon if considering the second gen TiVo Mini too - it's a few bucks cheaper than TiVo.com, also ships free and fast.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tivo+mini


I'm not sure I would. The 2nd gen Mini on Amazon is currently only available from a 3rd party seller. I find it hard to believe that some 3rd party seller has gotten stock of the 2nd gen Mini before Amazon has. Until Amazon proper gets the 2nd gen Mini in stock, I'd recommend people just buy them directly from TiVo so you're sure about what you are getting.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm not sure I would. The 2nd gen Mini on Amazon is currently only available from a 3rd party seller. I find it hard to believe that some 3rd party seller has gotten stock of the 2nd gen Mini before Amazon has. Until Amazon proper gets the 2nd gen Mini in stock, I'd recommend people just buy them directly from TiVo so you're sure about what you are getting.


Ah, didn't realize the Amazon inventory was still 'out of stock.' But the two reseller listings do specifically say it's the RF remote model and I know Amazon requires all their merchants provide for timely returns, etc. Having said that, I'd probably wait too - good catch.

The new Mini 1 for $115 direct from Amazon is still a good deal worth considering. Not sure what Woot shipping is these days, but 10 bucks or so for new vs refurb is a no brainer for me.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

The one thing that I DO like about refurbs is that it usually means that a bench tech had to check it out personally and ensure that everything is working properly, numbers are to spec, etc. That's more than I can say for new items that are just flung off an assembly line, onto a pallet and shipped. 

Also, most "refurbs" are just returned units by customers that didn't want them for one reason or another and they have to be checked out by a tech before they can be resold. Not necessarily a unit that had a part go bad or something.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Ah, didn't realize the Amazon inventory was still 'out of stock.' But the two reseller listings do specifically say it's the RF remote model and I know Amazon requires all their merchants provide for timely returns, etc. Having said that, I'd probably wait too - good catch.
> 
> The new Mini 1 for $115 direct from Amazon is still a good deal worth considering. Not sure what Woot shipping is these days, but 10 bucks or so for new vs refurb is a no brainer for me.


I have to pay 8% sales tax if I buy from TiVo or Amazon, so I like resellers that remove that cost. For the Mini2 if I bought it from TiVo it would be $162, Amazon $159.68, and $145 from the Amazon reseller. I would take the chance on the reseller. Of course the way Amazon works the price will be different a soon as they actually have it in stock again - but likely still cheaper for someone like me to buy from a reseller.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm not sure I would. The 2nd gen Mini on Amazon is currently only available from a 3rd party seller. I find it hard to believe that some 3rd party seller has gotten stock of the 2nd gen Mini before Amazon has. Until Amazon proper gets the 2nd gen Mini in stock, I'd recommend people just buy them directly from TiVo so you're sure about what you are getting.


Amazon never had the Mini 2 in stock ever. I don't trust these 3rd party sellers or Ebay. I especially will never buy from W* that inflate the price, esp on the Stream.

I already have a 1st gen from Amazon, I'll buy no one else and wait for their stock on the Mini 2 and Stream. Hoping they will get them at the same time.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Amazon never had the Mini 2 in stock ever. I don't trust these 3rd party sellers or Ebay.


Now in stock for $149.


----------



## Islanti (Dec 13, 2001)

My refurb Mini from Woot wouldn't pair up with my Roamio Pro. Two other Minis worked fine in the same place in my house. Tivo is replacing it for free under warranty at least.


----------



## bmille05 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've bought a lot of items from Woot. Never had any issues.


----------



## skyline987 (Dec 18, 2006)

Islanti said:


> My refurb Mini from Woot wouldn't pair up with my Roamio Pro. Two other Minis worked fine in the same place in my house. Tivo is replacing it for free under warranty at least.


I'm having an issue connecting my Mini also. I checked out the Discussion for the item on Woot and apparently quite a few others are having problems pairing too.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

My mini from woot wouldn't get past the Now Starting screen. TiVo is sending me another one.


----------



## skyline987 (Dec 18, 2006)

I spoke to TiVo about it yesterday when I called in to cancel the 2 S3's i replaced. They said to give it another day or 2 and call back if I didn't go by then. Something about the system being automated and the new activations needing 24 hours to propagate across all the devices. I'm gonna give it til tomorrow before I call in again. Funny, I bought the S3's from Woot almost 5 years ago and one of them was a dud too. TiVo was good about swapping it out though.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

skyline987 said:


> I spoke to TiVo about it yesterday when I called in to cancel the 2 S3's i replaced. They said to give it another day or 2 and call back if I didn't go by then. Something about the system being automated and the new activations needing 24 hours to propagate across all the devices. I'm gonna give it til tomorrow before I call in again. Funny, I bought the S3's from Woot almost 5 years ago and one of them was a dud too. TiVo was good about swapping it out though.


The proper procedure to get this done soonest:

-Add the mini to your account online (if you haven't already)

- make a system call using the TiVo that will be the host for the mini

- once that's done, make a call using the new mini.

- once mini call is done, reboot host TiVo

- once host is fully back online, reboot mini.

You may have to do the last 4 steps a couple times for it to fully work.


----------



## skyline987 (Dec 18, 2006)

I contacted TiVo again via online chat today. Apparently Woot got a bad batch of Minis. They suggested contacting Woot to return the Mini and buying it somewhere else. Best Buy has new ones on sale this week for $119+tax which isn't too bad.



> Megan: Where did you get this Mini?
> Skyline987: i purchased it from woot.com
> Megan: We have had a lot of cases where people are getting refurbished boxes from them and they are not working. We have not figured what has been done to them or why they are not working. I would suggest returning it and purchasing one from somewhere else.
> Skyline987: I purchased a tivo unit from them a few years ago which was broken. they wouldnt offer any refunds. they claimed that the unit was warrantied by tivo and they would have to swap it
> ...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

skyline987 said:


> I contacted TiVo again via online chat today. Apparently Woot got a bad batch of Minis. They suggested contacting Woot to return the Mini and buying it somewhere else. Best Buy has new ones on sale this week for $119+tax which isn't too bad.


I've had a few miserable experiences with Woot. A disgustingly dirty and corroded Logitech thing and I can't tell you how long I spent on a call trying to get someone to honor a TomTom map update that had been promised. But if the TiVo Minis purchased from Woot are having problems, you can bet TiVo caused it thru the refurbishment process - Woot's just a sales intermediary, making that text chat amusing tho not unexpected.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought a Series 3 Refurb from woot that was bad, however like Dave said TiVo refurbs the units, so it is there issue. I would make TiVo replace it under warranty and not mess with returning it to woot. If you would like to be amused you can see the saga I had with the defective Series 3 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446663


----------



## skyline987 (Dec 18, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> I bought a Series 3 Refurb from woot that was bad, however like Dave said TiVo refurbs the units, so it is there issue. I would make TiVo replace it under warranty and not mess with returning it to woot. If you would like to be amused you can see the saga I had with the defective Series 3 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446663


Hah! I also bought my Series 3 in March '10 from Woot! My experience wasn't nearly as bad as yours. 1 out of 2 units worked and the broken one only had a bad OLED display. TiVo told me to exchange it through Woot but when I explained to them it was sold out and they weren't offering it anymore they swapped it. 
I ended up picking a brand new Mini up from Best Buy for $127 on my way home from work. If Woot ends up giving me an issue with a refund I'll get TiVo to exchange it and have an extra mini for another room or throw it on eBay and try and get my money back.

EDIT: And just like that, not even an hour later i have a WORKING TiVo mini!


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> I bought a Series 3 Refurb from woot that was bad, however like Dave said TiVo refurbs the units, so it is there issue. I would make TiVo replace it under warranty and not mess with returning it to woot. If you would like to be amused you can see the saga I had with the defective Series 3 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446663


I got a refurbished Premiere from woot in January 2011 and it still works like a champ.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ShayL said:


> My mini from woot wouldn't get past the Now Starting screen. TiVo is sending me another one.


LOL sounds like their usual refurb process, which consists of replacing anything missing and putting in another box. You'll notice that testing to make sure it works is not part of that process.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

They're back in stock:
http://www.woot.com/plus/moofi-presents-tivo-roamio-systems?ref=cnt_wp_2


----------



## patri10719 (Feb 26, 2015)

I had a bad Mini as well that I purchased from woot. It would never activate from my Mini. They stated that they had to correct something on there end, but after 2 days still no fix. I was able to get them to send me a replacement. The replacement one they sent me would not give any video, and I would not get any boot screen. I am not sure what there QC is on the referb's and replacement units. I am waiting to get another replacement from Tivo. I hope this 3rd unit will work with no issues.


----------

